# Erin Karpluk



## congo64 (19 Dez. 2011)

habe leider nur ziemlich kleine Bilder von ihr gefunden.
vielleicht gibt es ja da noch ein paar Schönere.....

Sie ist mir am Samstag in "Mrs. Miracle - Ein zauberhaftes Kindermädchen " auf VOX aufgefallen - sehr hübsch


----------



## Mandalorianer (19 Dez. 2011)

2 hab ich schon mal 
http://www.celebboard.net/fashion-s...h-fashion-show-17-03-2009-5x.html#post1125769
http://www.celebboard.net/kino-und-...k-being-erica-promo-shoot-4x.html#post1125772


----------



## congo64 (19 Dez. 2011)

das ging ja superschnell - vielen Dank Gollum :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

